# YSL Fall 2014- Leather Fetish



## katred (Jun 6, 2014)

Since the regular YSL thread is getting a bit lengthy, it's time to start breaking them up by collection! Here's what's coming in the official fall launch, including one of their new-format palettes plus much more. Kind of a devilishly kinky theme... More info here:

  http://www.chicprofile.com/2014/06/ysl-leather-fetish-fall-2014-collection.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 6, 2014)

katred said:


> Since the regular YSL thread is getting a bit lengthy, it's time to start breaking them up by collection! Here's what's coming in the official fall launch, including one of their new-format palettes plus much more. Kind of a devilishly kinky theme... More info here:
> 
> http://www.chicprofile.com/2014/06/ysl-leather-fetish-fall-2014-collection.html


 That palette is Gorgeous & looks like it belongs with me!


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 6, 2014)

I also want the palette and maybe a Gloss Volupte!


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 7, 2014)

Leather Fetish makes me think Givenchy should have used the name!


----------



## katred (Jun 7, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Leather Fetish makes me think Givenchy should have used the name!


  That's EXACTLY what I thought! After all, they're the ones with the leather cases! Regardless, though, I kind of see the connection here with the burnished deep shades in the palette and earthy tones in the glosses. Plus, of course, that Dominatrix-ready magenta lip.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That palette is Gorgeous & looks like it belongs with me!


  Yes Medgal, it will belong to me too, this quint is really classy ( and I love the lippies and the blue np as well ).


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes Medgal, it will belong to me too, this quint is really classy ( and I love the lippies and the blue np as well ).


   Absolutely Dominique---I have my eyes on those too.  The blue NP looks like a deep teal which I love!  A lot of good stuff to look forward to.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Absolutely Dominique---I have my eyes on those too.  The blue NP looks like a deep teal which I love!  A lot of good stuff to look forward to.


I agree , besides YSL makeup is becoming more and more pretty IMO, the Artistic Director is really doing a great job ! I love this collection, worth the splurge !


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 8, 2014)

Oooh this collection looks nice


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 8, 2014)

Ooh I really like this collection.  Palette, Gloss Volupte, eyeliners.  I'd like more info on the Glossy Stain.


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 8, 2014)

katred said:


> That's EXACTLY what I thought! After all, they're the ones with the leather cases! Regardless, though, I kind of see the connection here with the burnished deep shades in the palette and earthy tones in the glosses. Plus, of course, that Dominatrix-ready magenta lip.


  I would be down to rock the dom lip


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 8, 2014)

katred said:


> Since the regular YSL thread is getting a bit lengthy, it's time to start breaking them up by collection! Here's what's coming in the official fall launch, including one of their new-format palettes plus much more. Kind of a devilishly kinky theme... More info here:  http://www.chicprofile.com/2014/06/ysl-leather-fetish-fall-2014-collection.html


  Wow. I like that palette and the nude lipstick. Uh-oh.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 15, 2014)

I see a pic for the Fall Gloss Volupte on Saks site but no product listed yet.  I thought I had more time before this collection hit.  I picked up a Gloss Volupte today in a shade that has been on my list forever.  Now fall's coming.  I haven't even had a chance to wear my summer collection items yet.


----------



## katred (Jun 15, 2014)

How's this for a sneak peak:  http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/06/ysl-fetiche-eyeshadow-palette-from-fall.html?m=1  Courtesy of our lovely Sara! She has an earlier post with swatches of the other eye shadow palettes too!  http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/06/yves-saint-laurent-couture-palette-5.html?m=1


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 16, 2014)

katred said:


> How's this for a sneak peak:  http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/06/ysl-fetiche-eyeshadow-palette-from-fall.html?m=1  Courtesy of our lovely Sara! She has an earlier post with swatches of the other eye shadow palettes too!  http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/06/yves-saint-laurent-couture-palette-5.html?m=1


  Thanks!  Could you post the link to the other palettes in the YSL discussion thread, too?


----------



## katred (Jun 16, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Could you post the link to the other palettes in the YSL discussion thread, too?


  Yes ma'am! Done!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 17, 2014)

katred said:


> Yes ma'am! Done!


  :yaay:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2014)

​I just ordered the Fetiche palette from Saks---I've been stalking for two days now.  Just as ICL noted, the pic was on the site, but that's all.  Tonight they had it listed as an item and I ordered it!  I was so excited I could hardly process my transaction.  I didn't look for other items from the collection because I was afraid if I diverted my eyes for a second the palette would disappear.

I just checked again and some of the other items are up as well!!!   



I'm putting on my oxygen and I'm going back in!!!!


----------



## katred (Jun 25, 2014)

I can't wait to hear your thoughts on it!


----------



## MACina (Jun 25, 2014)

Quote:   How's this for a sneak peak:

http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/06/ysl-fetiche-eyeshadow-palette-from-fall.html?m=1





  I really like the palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Here is the full review on Fetiche:

http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/06/ysl-fetiche-eyeshadow-palette-from-fall.html


  It is gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Thank you so much, Sara, for all the fantastic reviews


----------



## patentg33k (Jun 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> ​I just ordered the Fetiche palette from Saks---I've been stalking for two days now.  Just as ICL noted, the pic was on the site, but that's all.  Tonight they had it listed as an item and I ordered it!  I was so excited I could hardly process my transaction.  I didn't look for other items from the collection because I was afraid if I diverted my eyes for a second the palette would disappear.
> 
> I just checked again and some of the other items are up as well!!!
> 
> ...


  Thanks for posting this--I placed an order too!  I was tempted by the eyeliners and the nail polish but held back (for now).


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 25, 2014)

patentg33k said:


> Thanks for posting this--I placed an order too!  I was tempted by the eyeliners and the nail polish but held back (for now).


   My pleasure----quite a few of us here were salivating over it.  So glad you ordered it too!  I ordered the Fuchsia Fetiche lipstick, the Taupe nail polish and 
  a nude lip gloss.  I really wanted the nude lipstick but that was not yet available.  They've already shipped and are scheduled to reach me by Friday!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 25, 2014)

MACina said:


> I really like the palette
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I LOVE the look that she created with it----stunning on her!!!


----------



## kittkat (Jun 25, 2014)

drooling


----------



## Alysse011 (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh this thread. It has made a major dent in my wallet y'all!  I allowed myself to buy a Tom Ford quad thinking the YSL palette wouldn't launch for a while. I definitely have fear of missing out since I didn't act quick enough for their summer palette. So those are two major splurges within one week. Oh well, at least this was the only fall collection item I was extremely interested in from any brand. Time to start re-nourishing my bank account!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 25, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I allowed myself to buy a Tom Ford quad thinking the YSL palette wouldn't launch for a while. I definitely have fear of missing out since I didn't act quick enough for their summer palette. So those are two major splurges within one week. Oh well, at least this was the only fall collection item I was extremely interested in from any brand. Time to start re-nourishing my bank account!


   Awesome Alysse---which TF palette did you nab and what did you get from this collection?


----------



## MACina (Jun 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I LOVE the look that she created with it----*stunning on her!!!*


 
  It really is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  She always creates gorgeous looks


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm interested in the lip gloss and glossy stain.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jun 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Awesome Alysse---which TF palette did you nab and what did you get from this collection?[/COLOR]


  I picked up the palette from this collection! I'm so excited for it to get to me haha. I thought of nabbing a lipstick as well but that can wait. And for Tom Ford I purchased Golden Mink. I had Cognac Sable already, which I seriously love. I know Tom Ford makeup is outrageously expensive but the quality, for me, is just in a league of it's own.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 26, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I picked up the palette from this collection! I'm so excited for it to get to me haha. I thought of nabbing a lipstick as well but that can wait. And for Tom Ford I purchased Golden Mink. I had Cognac Sable already, which I seriously love. I know Tom Ford makeup is outrageously expensive but the quality, for me, is just in a league of it's own.


  Awesome Alysse!  Golden Mink is a great palette for neutral eye looks.  I don't even mind the glitter in the palette's gold eyeshadow---it's adult glitter & very wearable. 
   Cognac Sable is one of my fav TF palettes. along with Burnished Amber.  I'm hoping for some good items in the TF fall collection.  Enjoy your new YSL & TF palettes!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh I just saw the Fall items up on Saks. So exciting! I'd love a gwp though. I always seem to miss out on those so I may wait.  I did get a card from a Bloomies SA. Maybe I'll call her today and see when Bloomies will get this collection.  I'm not sure I can wait though.  I really like the look of those eyeliners.  Were there 2 or 3 in this collection? I don't recall the purple color.  Love the blue one and the taupey/khaki/golden color.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 27, 2014)

Uh maybe I don't need a GWP.  There are lots of YSL stuff on my list.  I can get a GWP another time.  BTW Bloomies has a GWP going on now.  I don't know if they have the collection out yet.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 27, 2014)

My beauties have arrived!!!

Fetiche Palette Closed  








Fetiche Palette Open 








Fuchsia Fetiche Roughe Pur Couture the Mats 208; Nail Lacquer Taupe Graine 53  




Palette Fetiche and Glosy Stain Beige Peau 40


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 27, 2014)

Medgal - Thanks for the pics! These look gorgeous.  

  I was wrong about the eyeliners.  The product numbers listed don't line up with the new collection.

  I may just purchase the palette and gloss volupte in the meantime.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 27, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> *Uh* *maybe* *I* *don't* *need* *a* *GWP*.  There are lots of YSL stuff on my list.  I can get a GWP another time.  BTW Bloomies has a GWP going on now.  I don't know if they have the collection out yet.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 27, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Medgal - Thanks for the pics! These look gorgeous.
> 
> I was wrong about the eyeliners.  The product numbers listed don't line up with the new collection.
> 
> I may just purchase the palette and gloss volupte in the meantime.


 Oh they really are.  I put the nude glossy stain over my Chanel nude lipstick and it's the perfect nude for my complexion.
BTW, this is my first glossy stain!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> My beauties have arrived!!!
> 
> Fetiche Palette Closed
> 
> ...








Gorgeous haul  ! The es palette is to die for and the lipstick
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What a beautiful collection !


----------



## meleftie (Jun 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]GWPs[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]are[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]so[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]overrated. [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]have[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]my[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]fill[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]of[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]tote[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]bags[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]makeup[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]bags[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]filled[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]w[/COLOR]/[COLOR=0000FF]samples[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]that[/COLOR] I[COLOR=0000FF]never[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]get[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]around[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]to[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]using[/COLOR]!:thud:      :lmao:


  Isn't this the truth - I have a storage bin FULL of samples, I tried offering them once free if someone covered shipping and I underestimated the weight and lost money.  DOH ... I think I need that quad though.   Ack!!


----------



## meleftie (Jun 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo:  [COLOR=0000FF]My[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]beauties[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]have[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]arrived[/COLOR]![COLOR=0000FF]![/COLOR]!                  [COLOR=0000FF]Fetiche Palette Closed  [/COLOR]:eyelove:
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Fetiche Palette Open [/COLOR]:eyelove:
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Fuchsia Fetiche Roughe Pur Couture the Mats 208; Nail Lacquer Taupe Graine 53  [/COLOR]:eyelove:  [COLOR=0000FF]Palette Fetiche and Glosy Stain Beige Peau 40[/COLOR]


  what number is the palette and where did you order?  I see it pictured at Saks but don't see the number of it ... (only see 1-11)


----------



## prplhrt21 (Jun 27, 2014)

meleftie said:


> what number is the palette and where did you order? I see it pictured at Saks but don't see the number of it ... (only see 1-11)


  i think it was actually just called FETICHE in the drop down..I don't see it anymore...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 27, 2014)

prplhrt21 said:


> i think it was actually just called FETICHE in the drop down..I don't see it anymore...


 You're correct!  The photo pops up but it's totally gone from the selection.  It you try to order by clicking on the photo, the system asks you to select a number.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 27, 2014)

meleftie said:


> Isn't this the truth - I have a storage bin FULL of samples, I tried offering them once free if someone covered shipping and I underestimated the weight and lost money. DOH ... I think I need that quad though. Ack!!


 Wow---I certainly just learned from your issue with the samples!!!
   ------and yes, you need the palette--the quint, 5 colors--so, so beautiful!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh I took too long thinking about it.  It is still in my cart but the status is listed as sold out. Don't know if I should still get the gloss.


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 27, 2014)

Dat lipstick! @Medgal07 Please swatch!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 27, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Dat lipstick! @Medgal07 Please swatch!


  Will do---daylight Saturday!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 27, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh I took too long thinking about it.  It is still in my cart but the status is listed as sold out. Don't know if I should still get the gloss.


  Oh no---snooze you lose.  That's awful.  Try calling a store.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh no---snooze you lose.  That's awful.  Try calling a store.


  I did a live chat at Saks.com and was told there were none in stores.  I'm assuming it hasn't arrived yet.  They also said to keep checking the website for updates. I'm not too upset, no one has it yet so it's still early.  I'm not ready for fall stuff anyway.  I still have to search for the card the Bloomies lady gave me so I can call and ask for them to call me when it come in.  I think SA who gave it to me may have been a counter manager so that will help.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I did a live chat at Saks.com and was told there were none in stores.  I'm assuming it hasn't arrived yet.  They also said to keep checking the website for updates. I'm not too upset, no one has it yet so it's still early.  I'm not ready for fall stuff anyway.  I still have to search for the card the Bloomies lady gave me so I can call and ask for them to call me when it come in.  I think SA who gave it to me may have been a counter manager so that will help.


    It really is early and they must have had a very small amount online---it was gone in like two days.  I do recall that just before it went live for purchase the 
   photo of the palette showed and then maybe 24hrs later it was available via the drop down menu.  Keep checking!  If I see it I'll ring the bell!!!!  Another thing
   I noticed is that not all of the collection items are available and those that are, are buried with the permanent range at this time.

   @ PNFPN, as promised, here's a swatch of Fuchsia Fetiche:  It is so pigmented that I had to remove the swatch with makeup remover.  It's gorgeous!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jun 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh they really are.  I put the nude glossy stain over my Chanel nude lipstick and it's the perfect nude for my complexion.
> BTW, this is my first glossy stain!!!


  What Chanel lippie is your nude?


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> It really is early and they must have had a very small amount online---it was gone in like two days.  I do recall that just before it went live for purchase the
> photo of the palette showed and then maybe 24hrs later it was available via the drop down menu.  Keep checking!  If I see it I'll ring the bell!!!!  Another thing
> I noticed is that not all of the collection items are available and those that are, are buried with the permanent range at this time.
> 
> @ PNFPN, as promised, here's a swatch of Fuchsia Fetiche:  It is so pigmented that I had to remove the swatch with makeup remover.  It's gorgeous!


  Thanks! Can I ask how the forumla is? I've only ever used YSL Glossy Stains. I'm interested in picking this one up!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Thanks! Can I ask how the forumla is? I've only ever used YSL Glossy Stains. I'm interested in picking this one up!


    The formula is obviously VERY pigmented, as smooth as silk and long-lasting .  I say go for it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2014)

Purple Popcorn said:


> What Chanel lippie is your nude?


  *Precieuse, # 114. * I apply the YSL Glossy Stain Beige Bow 40 over it and it's perfection!


----------



## katred (Jun 29, 2014)

That lipstick... Thanks for the swatches, Medgal, if I wasn't convinced already, I am now.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jun 29, 2014)

@MedGal that lipstick is seriously gorgeous! And I do love that particular formula as well.   Must stick with my vow to only buy the palette haha. But seriously I received the palette on Friday and am obsessed :eyelove: Not even waiting for the fall to wear it - I just can't wait that long haha


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Not even waiting for the fall to wear it - I just can't wait that long haha


   Oh I refuse to be bound by seasons and antiquated makeup rules!  Enjoy!


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> The formula is obviously VERY pigmented, as smooth as silk and long-lasting .  I say go for it!!!


  Definitely going to! Sucks that I have to wait until August!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jun 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I refuse to be bound by seasons and antiquated makeup rules!  Enjoy!


Yes I don't follow makeup rules either, I wear whatever looks great on me regardless of seasons/trends. I do that with clothing as well, I know my color palette and wear it year round.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 1, 2014)

Medgal - Have you tried the nail polish yet?  I saw a promo pic of the blue polish and it looked textured. Just wondering.  Thanks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Medgal - Have you tried the nail polish yet?  I saw a promo pic of the blue polish and it looked textured. Just wondering.  Thanks.


     I didn't get the blue one---Blue Galuchat.  I decided to get the Taupe Graine instead because I'm pretty sure I have a dupe or two for Blue Galuchat.
   I haven't yet tried Taupe Graine.

​   ETA:  I just swatched Taupe Graine on my thumb and it's textured & leather like, and it dried within seconds.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello, I usually hang out in the mac threads but I thought I'd pop in to say that the Fetiche Palette is up on Nordstrom now and to share a swatch of Fuchsia Fetiche. Mac Pleasure Bomb on the left, Fuchsia Fetiche on the right. This is actually my first YSL lipstick, usually I just get the nail polishes and my touche eclat pen, but I loved the Le Mat formula on this one so I may just have to get more.


----------



## MACina (Jul 3, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Hello, I usually hang out in the mac threads but I thought I'd pop in to say that the Fetiche Palette is up on Nordstrom now and to share a swatch of Fuchsia Fetiche. Mac Pleasure Bomb on the left, Fuchsia Fetiche on the right. This is actually my first YSL lipstick, usually I just get the nail polishes and my touche eclat pen, but I loved the Le Mat formula on this one so I may just have to get more.


 






  thank you for sharing!


  I have PB too and now I want FF as well!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 3, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Hello, I usually hang out in the mac threads but I thought I'd pop in to say that the Fetiche Palette is up on Nordstrom now and to share a swatch of Fuchsia Fetiche. Mac Pleasure Bomb on the left, Fuchsia Fetiche on the right. This is actually my first YSL lipstick, usually I just get the nail polishes and my touche eclat pen, but I loved the Le Mat formula on this one so I may just have to get more.






Hitchcockblonde!   Great swatches!!!! Fuchsia Fetiche is gorgeous.  I posted a swatch a few pages back as
          well as the Fetiche palette.  Did you have trouble removing the swatch?  Talk about pigmentation right?  
          Glad you're enjoying the YSL lipstick formula and hope you try other shades.  Thanks for the Nordies info.  
          I think a few people who really want it missed out on at  Saks, it sold out pretty quickly.

          Did you notice that Nordies doesn't have the rest of the collection up?  In fact, even Saks, the first to feature
          the collection, as far as I know, didn't have the entire  collection up.  I'm still waiting for the other Rouge Pur 
          Couture lippie, _Nude Couture_ also featured in the collection.


----------



## Haven (Jul 4, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Hello, I usually hang out in the mac threads but I thought I'd pop in to say that the Fetiche Palette is up on Nordstrom now and to share a swatch of Fuchsia Fetiche. Mac Pleasure Bomb on the left, Fuchsia Fetiche on the right. This is actually my first YSL lipstick, usually I just get the nail polishes and my touche eclat pen, but I loved the Le Mat formula on this one so I may just have to get more.


  Thank you for the heads up and swatches.  Just ordered the palette on Nordstroms website.  I decided not to wait and have it sitting in my cart - like I did with Saks - only to have it sell out.  Now I am debating the ls b/c I already have PB.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 4, 2014)

I saw that the palette was up on Nordies last night before I went to bed.  I was so annoyed because I checked it earlier like I do everyday and it was not there.  I didn't know they add items to the new arrivals page late in the day.  But I actually found it on the YSL page first.  I almost missed it but I spotted the promo image on the very bottom.  Anyway, I kept thinking if I had known that I may not have bought the Chanel quad earlier in the day and ran to Nordies to buy the Leather Fetish.  I decided to order online and pickup in store.  I ran to Nordies first thing this morning.  I knew it would not be ready but I could get it at the counter and see if they had the other products.  Well, the store was empty and the YSL SA was not there.  Someone wandered over to help and I told her about the pickup. She called customer service and they said they would get back to her. Meanwhile I wandered the store and she showed me the book of beauty items available for the Nordies sale.  Someone from customer service came down and asked about my order and called someone about it and then another guy showed up and they went looking in the drawers and found it.  Meanwhile I was thinking maybe I should wait and get double points in a few days.  When they found it, I asked the SA how many were there and she said 2.  I promptly paid for it.  I did ask her to look for the other items in the collection but she couldn't find anything. I figured it was just as well that I come back later during the sale and see if they have it then.  I was so surprised at all the people looking for this item.  I was prepared to come back later.  Nordies really has great customer service.  The SA said she really liked the colors in the palette. 

  So long story short. I got mine!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also, ask the SA if they have it.  They don't have it on display.  There is no number on the box so that caused a problem looking for it.  It just says "Palette Fetiche"  I did tell them cuir fetiche so I guess that helped to find it.


----------



## katred (Jul 4, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Hello, I usually hang out in the mac threads but I thought I'd pop in to say that the Fetiche Palette is up on Nordstrom now and to share a swatch of Fuchsia Fetiche. Mac Pleasure Bomb on the left, Fuchsia Fetiche on the right. This is actually my first YSL lipstick, usually I just get the nail polishes and my touche eclat pen, but I loved the Le Mat formula on this one so I may just have to get more.


  Thanks for visiting us to post this!!!   I'm completely sold on this shade. MUST HAVE NOW.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 4, 2014)

Haven said:


> Thank you for the heads up and swatches.  Just ordered the palette on Nordstroms website.  I decided not to wait and have it sitting in my cart - like I did with Saks - only to have it sell out.  Now I am debating the ls b/c I already have PB.
> The l/s is really nice. Since PB is a retromatte and FF is more semi-matte/regular matte it is more comfortable to wear even though PB is one of my easiest wearing retromattes and its less red than PB. PB and FF are more different than the picture shows. So if you love fuchsia lipsticks this is a beautiful one to have!
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *katred*
> 
> ...


  It is beautiful, hope you love it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I saw that the palette was up on Nordies last night before I went to bed.  I was so annoyed because I checked it earlier like I do everyday and it was not there.  I didn't know they add items to the new arrivals page late in the day.  But I actually found it on the YSL page first.  I almost missed it but I spotted the promo image on the very bottom.  Anyway, I kept thinking if I had known that I may not have bought the Chanel quad earlier in the day and ran to Nordies to buy the Leather Fetish.  I decided to order online and pickup in store.  I ran to Nordies first thing this morning.  I knew it would not be ready but I could get it at the counter and see if they had the other products.  Well, the store was empty and the YSL SA was not there.  Someone wandered over to help and I told her about the pickup. She called customer service and they said they would get back to her. Meanwhile I wandered the store and she showed me the book of beauty items available for the Nordies sale.  Someone from customer service came down and asked about my order and called someone about it and then another guy showed up and they went looking in the drawers and found it.  Meanwhile I was thinking maybe I should wait and get double points in a few days.  When they found it, I asked the SA how many were there and she said 2.  I promptly paid for it.  I did ask her to look for the other items in the collection but she couldn't find anything. I figured it was just as well that I come back later during the sale and see if they have it then.  I was so surprised at all the people looking for this item.  I was prepared to come back later.  Nordies really has great customer service.  The SA said she really liked the colors in the palette.
> 
> So long story short. I got mine!
> 
> ...


 





Oye---I am so glad you got it!  I was on the edge of my computer chair reading this!!  Yes, the question about a number came up here on the thread, but I 
         couldn't find one on my box.  I guess they didn't give it a number because it won't be in circulation with the perm collection.  This collection seems to be rolling out 
         in bits and pieces.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oye---I am so glad you got it!  I was on the edge of my computer chair reading this!!  Yes, the question about a number came up here on the thread, but I
> couldn't find one on my box.  I guess they didn't give it a number because it won't be in circulation with the perm collection.  This collection seems to be rolling out
> in bits and pieces.


  Like a true makeup fiend, I was at the Nordies when then opened.  I was getting my Leather Fetish!  I can't wait to see the eyeliners. They look like interesting colors.  I'm staring to like the old blue color they have.  I may get it to go with my YSL summer palette.  I didn't get the blue pencil in that collection but I really like the liquid one Bleu Lumiere I think its called.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 6, 2014)

I just happened upon this review of the palette and Fuchsia Fetish lipstick.  Its funny but I was looking up some Victoria's Secret body lotion scent and this was on the same blog. I wish I could find swatches/reviews on the other products though.

  http://www.thesundaygirl.com/2014/07/ysl-fall-look-2014-black-fetish.html#more


----------



## katred (Jul 6, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I just happened upon this review of the palette and Fuchsia Fetish lipstick.  Its funny but I was looking up some Victoria's Secret body lotion scent and this was on the same blog. I wish I could find swatches/reviews on the other products though.
> 
> http://www.thesundaygirl.com/2014/07/ysl-fall-look-2014-black-fetish.html#more


  Hmmm... Did I miss something, or is she saying there are three other new matte shades available that weren't in the original release information?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 6, 2014)

katred said:


> Hmmm... Did I miss something, or is she saying there are three other new matte shades available that weren't in the original release information?


  That's the way I read it too.  But I thought there were only 2.


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 7, 2014)

katred said:


> Hmmm... Did I miss something, or is she saying there are three other new matte shades available that weren't in the original release information?


  It could just be for the UK, companies are notorious for not giving us the full ranges.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> That's the way I read it too.  But I thought there were only 2.


  Me too.  Interestingly, the initial reports about the collection indicated 2 lipsticks.  I purchased Fuchsia Fetiche and I've been stalking Saks in
 search of the nude lipstick, Nude Acoustic in that original report.   Such a mystery, and a piece-meal way of releasing a collection.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Me too.  Interestingly, the initial reports about the collection indicated 2 lipsticks.  I purchased Fuchsia Fetiche and I've been stalking Saks in
> search of the nude lipstick, Nude Acoustic in that original report.   Such a mystery, and a piece-meal way of releasing a collection.


  Have you seen pics of Nude Acoustic?

  http://www.scottishweddingdirectory.co.uk/blog/swd-style/2014/07/ysl-beauty.aspx


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 8, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Have you seen pics of Nude Acoustic?
> 
> http://www.scottishweddingdirectory.co.uk/blog/swd-style/2014/07/ysl-beauty.aspx


  Thanks Awickedshape!!!  I think Nude Acoustic was pictured in earlier releases/reports about the collection.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks Awickedshape!!!  I think Nude Acoustic was pictured in earlier releases/reports about the collection.[/COLOR]


  Hi I remember seeing promo pics and just thinking it was too pink for me (I have enough pinks and pinky "nudes") so I didn't look around but I checked just once last night and I haven't seen any swatches or any other actual pics.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 8, 2014)

I did see a pic of a seemingly naked man playing a guitar so that's a "nude acoustic" lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 8, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I did see a pic of a seemingly naked man playing a guitar so that's a "nude acoustic" lol






Good one


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 8, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I did see a pic of a seemingly naked man playing a guitar so that's a "nude acoustic" lol


  Lol I was definitely going to google Nude Acoustic but I googled "Nude Dip" first to try to see the upcoming Tom Ford palette - that scared me off googling nude anything


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 8, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I remember seeing promo pics and just thinking it was too pink for me (I have enough pinks and pinky "nudes") so I didn't look around but I checked just once last night and I haven't seen any swatches or any other actual pics.


  Wishful thinking for me---I got the new glossy stain in Beige Bow # 40 and I'm in love w/it!!  It's amazing over several of my nude lipsticks and I 
  was hoping that I could pair it with Nude Acoustic, as well.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 8, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Lol I was definitely going to google Nude Acoustic but I googled "Nude Dip" first to try to see the upcoming Tom Ford palette - that scared me off googling nude anything


  Uh-oh lol


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Wishful thinking for me---I got the new glossy stain in Beige Bow # 40 and I'm in love w/it!!  It's amazing over several of my nude lipsticks and I [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  was hoping that I could pair it with Nude Acoustic, as well.[/COLOR]


  I hope it uploads soon!  http://rodeo.net/just-nu/2014/07/04/filippa-testar-solstankt/


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 9, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://rodeo.net/just-nu/2014/07/04/filippa-testar-solstankt/


  Thanks a bunch AWS---it looks much different than I'd hoped. 




 Will likely just get a backup of the Beige Bow GS.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks a bunch AWS---it looks much different than I'd hoped.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF] Will likely just get a backup of the Beige Bow GS.[/COLOR]


  Aw. But yay for Beige Bow


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 10, 2014)

When I thought I couldn't get Bleus Lumière I decided to get a Dior Blue Lagoon quint but I think I might succumb to the Fetish palette...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 10, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> When I thought I couldn't get Bleus Lumière I decided to get a Dior Blue Lagoon quint but I think I might succumb to the Fetish palette...


  Honestly the YSL quints are more pigmented than Blue Lagoon which is still beautiful. Blue Lagoon is gorgeous but 1 es is a bit difficult to play with. I have both Dior ones ( Blue Lagoon and Peacock ), the YSL one too, if you cannot have Bleus Lumière maybe you could get another quint from YSL with some blue in it or yes the Fetish one which looks so beautiful too.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Honestly the YSL quints are more pigmented than Blue Lagoon which is still beautiful. Blue Lagoon is gorgeous but 1 es is a bit difficult to play with. I have both Dior ones ( Blue Lagoon and Peacock ), the YSL one too, if you cannot have Bleus Lumière maybe you could get another quint from YSL with some blue in it or yes the Fetish one which looks so beautiful too.


  Hi At the time I searched and thought I wasn't able to get YSL BL at all  :-( But don't worry, once they are available I do exhaustive searches for reviews and swatches before I purchase makeup. I got the Dior quint BN for half price and although I lost interest in the Fetish palette it is being renewed lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 10, 2014)

Lol the Fetish palette is absolutely gorgeous, and the new Dior palettes will be launched very soon too.  Blue Lagoon is great, half price ? Well great too ^^ it is one of the most pretty ever.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Lol the Fetish palette is absolutely gorgeous, and the new Dior palettes will be launched very soon too.  Blue Lagoon is great, half price ? Well great too ^^ it is one of the most pretty ever.


  Will these be from the new Creative Director ;-)  Speaking of: http://www.vanityfair.com/online/beauty/2014/march/what-s-in-your-bag-we-asked-peter-philips-creative-and-image-director-of-christian-dior-makeup


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm working with my makeup stash for a bit, I want to streamline it in a particular way... Trying to figure things out lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> When I thought I couldn't get Bleus Lumière I decided to get a Dior Blue Lagoon quint but *I think I might succumb to the Fetish palette...*


   I strongly recommend palette Fetiche---it is GORGEOUS!   The black leather palette lid notwithstanding, it  
  makes the most AMAZING smokey eye.  I wore it today and got numerous compliments.  I absolutely love it.  
  I also wore the nail polish, Taupe Graine 53 which is also fun.

  I have Bleus Lumiére and have not yet worn it----I need another head---apparently just one isn't cutting it for all the 
  makeup that I have.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I really am enjoying  BB---I wore it again today![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  I strongly recommend palette Fetiche---it is GORGEOUS!   The black leather palette lid notwithstanding, it  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  makes the most AMAZING smokey eye.  I wore it today and got [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]numerous compliments.  I absolutely love it.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I also wore the nail polish, [/COLOR]Taupe Graine 53 which is also fun.   [COLOR=0000FF]  I have Bleus Lumiére and have not yet worn it----I need another head---apparently just one is cutting it for all the  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  makeup that I have. [/COLOR]


  Lol I totally understand!  That black leather look is sweet lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Lol the Fetish palette is absolutely gorgeous, and *the new Dior palettes will be launched very soon* too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There is one Dior palette that I absolutely must have, Bar 056






I hope they will be out soon.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> There is one Dior palette that I absolutely must have, Bar 056
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Stopped at Nordies for the Early Access sale.  They had the collection in but no display.  The SA showed me the testers.  I ended up getting the Cuir Grenat gloss and the Beige Glossy Stain.  I'm relying on Medgal's rec for this one.  It was a bit more sheer than other glossy stains I wear as well as the Rebel Nude glossy stains that I really like.  Plus, I had just tried on a bunch of lip colors so my lips were really red.  I think it will work but I wasn't absolutely sure.  The applicator really helps and of course I had to use one of those disposable wands.  As I suspected the Gloss Volupte Nude color was a bit pinkish and I don't always do well with the pinky nudes.  The SA did suggest I get the Nude Gloss Volupte and wear it over the Nude Glossy stain.  She said that's how her materials were showing it.  I might go back for it and try but I decided to skip it for now.  Plus, I was a little bit deterred as I had just purchased a bunch of stuff.  In fact, I couldn't find the regular SA and the one there gave me her card so I could call later to find out when the collection would be in.  I had just purchased some Smashbox stuff that really could have waited especially since it wasn't not special for the sale when that same SA ran up to me and told me the YSL SA had just come in. 

  Okay back to the fall stuff.  I didn't really pay much attention to the lipsticks as I am a gloss girl and shy away from statement lips. But they were pretty.  Now that I think of it that lip did look really nice with the eye palette in the promo ad.  (Yikes! I might have to go back.)

  Eyeliners - The blue one looked like a nice navy blue liquid liner but I already have a nice navy liquid liner from Mac that I enjoy.  The gray one just wasn't jumping out at me but I may reconsider it.  I think I have eyes for the Bleu Lumiere one (how ever did I not notice this liner before) from the permanent line.  I really shouldn't get the Bleu Lumiere either since I have a pretty Turquoise one from Lancome.  But it is not the same so I will get it.

  I also bought both nail polishes.  I really don't know if I should have bought these.  I like the colors but I don't know about the texture.  I'm a bit of a polish junkie and I've been telling myself to be more selective in general and especially with the texture polishes.  That didn't stop me from buying the 3 Zoya Summer Magical Pixie Dusts that just arrived to my house 2 days ago.  But in my defense they look really special.  Anyway, I these looked shiny on and the texture was a bit refined if there is such a thing.  Plus, I was afraid of having not buying remorse or whatever it is called and realizing the last day of the sale that I had to have them.  This had happened before.  

  So Leather Fetish Haul for now:
  -eye palette
  -Cuir Grenat Gloss Volupte # 106
  -Beige Peau Glossy Stain #40
  -Bleu Galuchat nail polish #52
  -Taupe Graine nail polish #53

  Oh and the Dior SA told me the new palettes would be in July 16th??? I think or did she say 19th??? I can't recall but I told her I saw pictures online and she said they were on pinterest.  Funny, I hadn't thought to look there but maybe I need to check there as well when I google for stuff.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 11, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Stopped at Nordies for the Early Access sale.  They had the collection in but no display.  The SA showed me the testers.  I ended up getting the Cuir Grenat gloss and the Beige Glossy Stain.  I'm relying on Medgal's rec for this one.  It was a bit more sheer than other glossy stains I wear as well as the Rebel Nude glossy stains that I really like.  Plus, I had just tried on a bunch of lip colors so my lips were really red.  I think it will work but I wasn't absolutely sure.  The applicator really helps and of course I had to use one of those disposable wands.  As I suspected the Gloss Volupte Nude color was a bit pinkish and I don't always do well with the pinky nudes.  The SA did suggest I get the Nude Gloss Volupte and wear it over the Nude Glossy stain.  She said that's how her materials were showing it.  I might go back for it and try but I decided to skip it for now.  Plus, I was a little bit deterred as I had just purchased a bunch of stuff.  In fact, I couldn't find the regular SA and the one there gave me her card so I could call later to find out when the collection would be in.  I had just purchased some Smashbox stuff that really could have waited especially since it wasn't not special for the sale when that same SA ran up to me and told me the YSL SA had just come in.
> 
> Okay back to the fall stuff.  I didn't really pay much attention to the lipsticks as I am a gloss girl and shy away from statement lips. But they were pretty.  Now that I think of it that lip did look really nice with the eye palette in the promo ad.  (Yikes! I might have to go back.)
> 
> ...


   ICL I didn't realize you were a gloss girl until now!  I find your makeup shopping adventures quite intriguing.  I really enjoy them.  I"m more of a lipstick gal myself and 
   opted to wear # 40 Beige Peau over my nude lipstick to create absolute perfection.  I only got the one nail polish, Taupe Graine and actually have it on now.  The 
   texture isn't off-putting for me like some textured NPs that I find annoying.  The finish is quite flat and I surprisingly like it.  I wore the e/s palette yesterday and got 
   numerous compliments.  It made an awesome smokey eye that I will wear again, repeatedly.  It was just that good!!!!

   Thanks for the date info on the Dior palettes---I'll be checking for those.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> ICL I didn't realize you were a gloss girl until now!  *I find your makeup shopping adventures quite intriguing*.  I really enjoy them.  I"m more of a lipstick gal myself and
> opted to wear # 40 Beige Peau over my nude lipstick to create absolute perfection.  I only got the one nail polish, Taupe Graine and actually have it on now.  The
> texture isn't off-putting for me like some textured NPs that I find annoying.  The finish is quite flat and I surprisingly like it.  I wore the e/s palette yesterday and got
> numerous compliments.  It made an awesome smokey eye that I will wear again, repeatedly.  It was just that good!!!!
> ...


 
  Thanks for that Medgal!  I do feel like I write/type too much but I really do feel like I went on a mini adventure and like to share it.  I haven't even thought of wearing the palette yet.  I'm still into my summer brights.  That is probably what made it so hard to pick out lip colors.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 11, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Thanks for that Medgal!  I do feel like I write/type too much but I really do feel like I went on a mini adventure and like to share it.  I haven't even thought of wearing the palette yet.  I'm still into my summer brights.  That is probably what made it so hard to pick out lip colors.






I was actually living vicariously through you---I hate going in-store for my purchases.  I know that's risky but I think I gather enough info to make sound 
    choices--- so far so good!  You must try the palette soon.  It is so incredibly unique!  I actually tried it because I have so many new makeup items that I was starting to 
    feel guilty.  I have a thing about amassing and not using, so I try to use things ASAP.  

​      I'm not one to typically back things up but I just ordered a backup of # 40 Beige Peau Glossy Stain.  I'm not really a gloss-girl but this over a nude lipstick is 
      amazing on me.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 13, 2014)

It hasn't even arrived yet and I'm already thinking that, depending on the quality of the Fetish palette, I might want to get Lumières Majorelle, too...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 13, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> It hasn't even arrived yet and I'm already thinking that, depending on the quality of the Fetish palette, I might want to get Lumières Majorelle, too...


    The quality is really very good, and it made the most amazing eye look.  You can't go wrong w/Fétiche and I think you'll be very pleased with it.  
   LM is very pretty.  I didn't get that one but I like it a lot. I got Bleus Lumière because I had nothing else like it in my collection.
   I can't wait to hear what you think of Fétiche.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   The quality is really very good, and it made the most amazing eye look.  You can't go wrong w/Fétiche and I think you'll be very pleased with it.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   LM is very pretty.  I didn't get that one but I like it a lot.[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] I got [/COLOR]Bleus Lumière because I had nothing  [COLOR=0000FF]else[/COLOR] like it in my collection.    I can't wait to hear what you think of Fétiche.


  I will be sure to report on it! I like the look of that other slim, narrow-point applicator for the lash line, too. How functional, as a lot of times the other sponge applicators go unused.


----------



## ashievic (Jul 16, 2014)

Be aware the deceptive marketing YSL is using for the Selfridges exclusive eyeshadow palettes of Dubai, London, Paris, New York and Hong Kong. These palettes are being sold at Selfridges, as well as stores throughout the world as the following: Dubai is #3, Paris is #7, Hong Kong is #9, London #2, and New York #4. The even go so far as list the Hong Kong palette as "love" in normal packaging. I reside in the United States, and received these today. I am livid. No where does it state anywhere these crystal compacts have the exact same palette as the normal packaging does. I called YSL in New York and they didn't care. I call Selfridges, they didn't care. If a consumer wants the #9 palette in the crystal compact, super. But do not market it as not being the exact product, colors, everything as the regular one. Even the box and the compact label on the crystal compact have the exact label as the plain one. 

  The new leather palette, think of it as being listed on Selfridges website twice. One with the fake leather on top of the compact, then the second with another name in a plain compact, with everything exact as the higher price one. No clue how the consumer laws work in England, but in the US, this would not be allowed. Look at the photos of the palette numbers for the plaln compacts, don't even come close to resembling the photos of the "special" ones. There is nothing different between the colors in these palettes from the plain to the crystal. Shame on Selfridges and YSL!!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 16, 2014)

ashievic said:


> Be aware the deceptive marketing YSL is using for the Selfridges exclusive eyeshadow palettes of Dubai, London, Paris, New York and Hong Kong. These palettes are being sold at Selfridges, as well as stores throughout the world as the following: Dubai is #3, Paris is #7, Hong Kong is #9, London #2, and New York #4. The even go so far as list the Hong Kong palette as "love" in normal packaging. I reside in the United States, and received these today. I am livid. No where does it state anywhere these crystal compacts have the exact same palette as the normal packaging does. I called YSL in New York and they didn't care. I call Selfridges, they didn't care. If a consumer wants the #9 palette in the crystal compact, super. But do not market it as not being the exact product, colors, everything as the regular one. Even the box and the compact label on the crystal compact have the exact label as the plain one.
> 
> The new leather palette, think of it as being listed on Selfridges website twice. One with the fake leather on top of the compact, then the second with another name in a plain compact, with everything exact as the higher price one. No clue how the consumer laws work in England, but in the US, this would not be allowed. Look at the photos of the palette numbers for the plaln compacts, don't even come close to resembling the photos of the "special" ones. There is nothing different between the colors in these palettes from the plain to the crystal. Shame on Selfridges and YSL!!!!!


  So sorry this happened.  What a hassle!  Do you have doubles of the palettes now?  Can you return them?


----------



## ashievic (Jul 16, 2014)

I purchased the #9 palette which is called "Baby Doll"in the States, as well as listed as #9. No where on the Selfridges site does it show its number listing for #9. It lists it as "Hong Kong" under the "exclusive" and as "Love" with the normal package. The photos for this same color group is as different as night and day. Go Selfridges and see for yourself. Look at the exclusive listing, then go to the group listing for the new style of palettes. The label Selfridges emailed to me is not accepted by the US Postal System or DHL. For me to pay for it through DHL is 154.00 USD. This has been a VERY expensive lesson learned. No wonder I could not locate any swatches for "Hong Kong". Again, the crystals on the compact are quite lovely, but to me this was deceptive marketing. I know someone who works for Neiman-Marcus high on the food chain, and when he tried to see if they could carry these in the States, it was not disclosed these colors are already sold here, It is just the packaging not sold in the US. I just want others to avoid my extremely costly mistake.


----------



## ashievic (Jul 16, 2014)

I was dumb enough to buy each one of the exclusives, Dubai, London, Paris, New York and Hong Kong. The names used under the listing for the regular packaging don't even come close to these names, except for Paris. I am not sure how Selfridges or YSL decided the palette called Fauve #2 becomes London, really??? Saharienne #4  could become New York, really??? Afrique #3, it is a stretch but maybe Dubai might be close enough to be considered Africa. Baby Doll #9 translate to Hong Kong in what way???? Just garbage to me.....


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 17, 2014)

ashievic said:


> I purchased the #9 palette which is called "Baby Doll"in the States, as well as listed as #9. No where on the Selfridges site does it show its number listing for #9. It lists it as "Hong Kong" under the "exclusive" and as "Love" with the normal package. The photos for this same color group is as different as night and day. Go Selfridges and see for yourself. Look at the exclusive listing, then go to the group listing for the new style of palettes. The label Selfridges emailed to me is not accepted by the US Postal System or DHL. For me to pay for it through DHL is 154.00 USD. This has been a VERY expensive lesson learned. No wonder I could not locate any swatches for "Hong Kong". Again, the crystals on the compact are quite lovely, but to me this was deceptive marketing. I know someone who works for Neiman-Marcus high on the food chain, and when he tried to see if they could carry these in the States, it was not disclosed these colors are already sold here, It is just the packaging not sold in the US. I just want others to avoid my extremely costly mistake.


   $154.! That's terrible...


----------



## sarabeautime (Jul 17, 2014)

@ashievic I got your e-mail and I will let my readers know this issue as soon as possible. I also contacted Stacey, she has a post about three of these palettes, she will edit her post and let people know that these are the same as the regular ones (maybe later tonight). Here is her post:
  http://expatmake-upaddict.blogspot.de/2014/06/ysl-swarovski-couture-palettes.html

  She also told me earlier that the crystals on the packaging are falling apart. It seems it is a sticker and once you use them often, they get loose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think it is a good idea to get rid of these products by sending them back.

  I believe the big part of the fault is on Selfridges, since they should communicate their customers that these are the same palettes. I know Selfridges, I had to call them a few times and all I can say is that, their customer service is terrible. Sorry that you lost so much money by this mistake of theirs. I hope you can come to terms with Selfridges to get your money back.


----------



## ashievic (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks for anything you can do to make consumers aware of this deceptive practice. When I receive emails from Selfridges, it is blah, blah, with no solutions. But they sure do boast they are the #1 best department store in the world!!! Since YSL is sold here in the US, I am not done with attempting to get the consumer protection laws to do something. Please let any and everyone know, this is so wrong on so many levels!!!!


----------



## ashievic (Jul 17, 2014)

The amount of money we all spend on cosmetics and to be ripped off by a company such as YSL, disgusting. Is not YSL actually owned by Loreal? Go to the Selfridges website see for your self what garbage this is.


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 17, 2014)

I have the Dubai one and I realised that it was similar to Afrique not long after! I'm in two minds about it, on one hand I love the crystals which are still holding strong and the palette has sentimental value for me but at the same time I am not surprised Selfridges has done something like this. The palettes were made for their Beauty Event they had going on from May-June and there were a few "exclusives". The Giorgio Armani Espresso palette was supposedly created for the event but it's actually a repromote fom an older collection. Selfridges knows what they are doing in not telling you.


  I try not to buy from them now. Not only do they pull this crap but also they have horrible customer service.


----------



## ashievic (Jul 17, 2014)

It has gotten worse, now Selfridges wants photos proving this. I told them, you can do this yourself. I have called them 3 times, disconnected twice. I finally sucked it up and paid 49.00 to send it through US mail. I am also going to contact my credit card. This is pure s***.


----------



## sarabeautime (Jul 17, 2014)

ashievic said:


> It has gotten worse, now Selfridges wants photos proving this. I told them, you can do this yourself. I have called them 3 times, disconnected twice. I finally sucked it up and paid 49.00 to send it through US mail. I am also going to contact my credit card. This is pure s***.


 @ashievic I have published about it.
  Hope it helps some people being aware of this. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## meleftie (Jul 17, 2014)

ashievic said:


> Be aware the deceptive marketing YSL is using for the Selfridges exclusive eyeshadow palettes of Dubai, London, Paris, New York and Hong Kong. These palettes are being sold at Selfridges, as well as stores throughout the world as the following: Dubai is #3, Paris is #7, Hong Kong is #9, London #2, and New York #4. The even go so far as list the Hong Kong palette as "love" in normal packaging. I reside in the United States, and received these today. I am livid. No where does it state anywhere these crystal compacts have the exact same palette as the normal packaging does. I called YSL in New York and they didn't care. I call Selfridges, they didn't care. If a consumer wants the #9 palette in the crystal compact, super. But do not market it as not being the exact product, colors, everything as the regular one. Even the box and the compact label on the crystal compact have the exact label as the plain one.   The new leather palette, think of it as being listed on Selfridges website twice. One with the fake leather on top of the compact, then the second with another name in a plain compact, with everything exact as the higher price one. No clue how the consumer laws work in England, but in the US, this would not be allowed. Look at the photos of the palette numbers for the plaln compacts, don't even come close to resembling the photos of the "special" ones. There is nothing different between the colors in these palettes from the plain to the crystal. Shame on Selfridges and YSL!!!!!


  Wow this really does seem like a dirty bird trick.  Can't believe you have to pay to return!


----------



## ashievic (Jul 17, 2014)

I had to pay 48.85 USD to return them. I just keep receiving emails from Selfridges to go their FAQ site and everything will be just fine. I have printed out the differences they show for the exact same palette. Only time will tell if they do anything.


----------



## powderprincess (Jul 17, 2014)

ashievic said:


> I had to pay 48.85 USD to return them. I just keep receiving emails from Selfridges to go their FAQ site and everything will be just fine. I have printed out the differences they show for the exact same palette. Only time will tell if they do anything.


  Wow.  I would be pissed too!


----------



## ashievic (Jul 17, 2014)

The people at DHL asked me to call Selfridges and request their billing account info for the so-called "free" return label. The one Selfridges sent me was useless by both DHL and the US Postal Service. So I call Selfridges, asked to speak to a supervisor, was told send pictures, and our "barrister" will review and decide if we will pay for this return. It will take 10-14 "business" days for this decision. I asked what about the requirement they must have the product back within 14 days of date of delivery? Oh, yes, that would still be in effect. Then when they told me to open the compact and take photos, I asked what about your policy the product cannot be opened for it to be returned? Silence was all I got. So the tally is 500.00 USD for the palettes, 25.00 USD for delivery, 17.84 USD for conversion charge,48.85 USD for postage back to them, and the unknown cost of three international calls. I called my bank, and since this was sent into the US, I guess US consumer laws come into play. The bank has credited my account, while they attempt to figure this mess out. Except for the return postage and the international calls I had to make. I also love it when Selfridges claim they have a "toll free overseas number", that is hogwash too. Called my phone service, and each call will be around 25.00 USD. Just a lovely, lying, company to do business with......and remember go to Selfridges website for FAQ and everything will be peachy keen. Bite me comes to mind. I told Selfridges to "go marinate on this bulls***" and get back to me."


----------



## ashievic (Jul 17, 2014)

The delivery fee was 42.75 or so. It was 25.00 pounds, not USD.I think it is around 1.71 USD to 1.00 English pound.  So this was even more expensive then I thought, ugh......then I read on their FAQ website makeup can't be returned. I think this might turn into a Buckle up Becky time for Selfridges. For 685.00 USD I am beyond pissed off.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 17, 2014)

ashievic said:


> The delivery fee was 42.75 or so. It was 25.00 pounds, not USD.I think it is around 1.71 USD to 1.00 English pound.  So this was even more expensive then I thought, ugh......then I read on their FAQ website makeup can't be returned. I think this might turn into a Buckle up Becky time for Selfridges. For 685.00 USD I am beyond pissed off.


   What an absolute mess!  I'm so sorry you had to go through such utter CRAP!!


----------



## Odelia (Jul 17, 2014)

I am so sorry that you are having to go through this, ashievic. ☹  I hope you can get this sorted - keep at them, you are in the right!  I won't be buying from Selfridges with dodgy customer service like that


----------



## Samuella (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm usually not a nude girl… 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Usually I'm all about the brights.
  But I am pining for Nude Acoustic something mad. Somehow, a MAC artist conned me into buying Lady Gaga Viva Glam II, and I felt I looked really 'plastic' (?) in it, but I feel like this would be more wearable on my skin tone.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 18, 2014)

ashievic said:


> The delivery fee was 42.75 or so. It was 25.00 pounds, not USD.I think it is around 1.71 USD to 1.00 English pound.  So this was even more expensive then I thought, ugh......then I read on their FAQ website makeup can't be returned. I think this might turn into a Buckle up Becky time for Selfridges. For 685.00 USD I am beyond pissed off.


   Ugh, what a disaster. Hope you can hear something good soon for a change.  $685. USD is almost $4,500. here @ home, my goodness.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 18, 2014)

Samuella said:


> I'm usually not a nude girl…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Oh I forgot that there was supposed to be a nude lipstick. I don't remember seeing one when I saw the collection.  I'll have to call the SA and ask her about it.  

@Medgal07 - Did you get Nude Acoustic? Which nude lipstick were you wearing with the glossy stain?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 18, 2014)

Bloomies has the collection up.  I only see one of the eyeliners though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh I forgot that there was supposed to be a nude lipstick. I don't remember seeing one when I saw the collection.  I'll have to call the SA and ask her about it.
> 
> @Medgal07 - Did you get Nude Acoustic? Which nude lipstick were you wearing with the glossy stain?


    I purchased the Rouge Pur Couture Vernis a Levres* Beige Peau 40* glossy stain---my first ever and I'm in love.  
   I don't generally back anything up but I got a backup of this.  It looks amazing over my nude lipsticks.  I thought 
   Nude Acoustic 210 would be perfect to go with this but it's way too pink.  I wear BP 40 over Chanel Précieuse 114, 
   MAC Siss, Fresh Brew, Velvet Teddy, Pillow Talk etc.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 18, 2014)

Ahem.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Bloomies has the collection up.  I only see one of the eyeliners though.






 I think I'm done w/this collection.  I got:

 *Taupe Graine* # 53 Nail Lacquer
 * Bleu Galuchat* # 52 Nail Lacquer
 *Beige Peau* Glossy Stain# 40, x2
         Couture Palette *Fétiche* Fall 2014 Collection
         Rouge Pur Couture *Fuchsia Fetiche* *208 (Gorgeous beyond belief)*

 Independent of this collection I also purchased Couture Palette Couleurs* 03*,* 07* & *09*


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


>






Yay!!  You got it!  So awesome.  Enjoy---it makes an AMAZING smokey eye!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo:   [COLOR=0000FF]Yay!!  You got it!  So awesome.  Enjoy---it makes an AMAZING smokey eye!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you! Can't wait to play mwahaha


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I think I'm done w/this collection.  I got:
> 
> *Taupe Graine* # 53 Nail Lacquer
> * Bleu Galuchat* # 52 Nail Lacquer
> ...


  I wish I were done too but the lip colors are still calling to me.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 18, 2014)

It's my first couture palette, [@]Icecaramellatte[/@]!


----------



## Samuella (Jul 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Good to know! I can't really run to a place easily that carries YSL, so I couldn't check it out in person.    Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 18, 2014)

Lumieres Majorelle, you're next lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I have a few of these so I'll give the layering a try. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh I would say Fuchsia Fétiche is a must---


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Lumieres Majorelle, you're next lol






That's a very pretty palette ASW!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That's a very pretty palette ASW!!!


  It reminds me a bit of Wet n Wild's "Earth Looks Small From Down Here " trio ( http://cydonianmakeup.blogspot.com/2011/08/wet-n-wild-earth-looks-small-from-down.html ), which I love and use so regularly.

  Fetiche looks almost too lovely to use lol I'm still ooohing and ahhing over it


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> It reminds me a bit of Wet n Wild's "Earth Looks Small From Down Here " trio ( http://cydonianmakeup.blogspot.com/2011/08/wet-n-wild-earth-looks-small-from-down.html ), which I love and use so regularly.
> 
> Fetiche looks almost too lovely to use lol I'm still ooohing and ahhing over it


 Wow--they're pretty vibrant---very nice.

   Once you use Fétiche and see the gorgeous look it can produce you'll get over that.  I've thought of backing it up but 
   I hate doing that.  I always hold onto the promise that another amazing item will come along and I need to have room for it.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow--they're pretty vibrant---very nice.
> 
> Once you use Fétiche and see the gorgeous look it can produce you'll get over that.  I've thought of backing it up but
> I hate doing that.  I always hold onto the promise that another amazing item will come along and I need to have room for it.


  I hear you


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 20, 2014)

http://cafemakeup.com/2014/07/20/must-fall-14-yves-saint-laurent-leather-fetiches-couture-eyeshadow-palette/


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 20, 2014)

Nude Acoustic   http://www.perilouslypale.com/2014/07/yves-saint-laurent-cuirs-fetiches-fall-2014-pur-couture-mats-nude-acoustic-review.html


----------



## patentg33k (Jul 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow--they're pretty vibrant---very nice.
> 
> Once you use Fétiche and see the gorgeous look it can produce you'll get over that.  I've thought of backing it up but
> I hate doing that.  I always hold onto the promise that another amazing item will come along and I need to have room for it.


  I'm fighting the backup urge really hard on this too. I keep thinking Tom Ford, Tom Ford, Tom Ford. LOL. I'm wearing the YSL today and its just so perfect. We'll never finish it though, right?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 20, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.perilouslypale.com/2014/07/yves-saint-laurent-cuirs-fetiches-fall-2014-pur-couture-mats-nude-acoustic-review.html


 I passed on NA because it's so pink, but that Beige Peau # 40 Glassy Stain is gorgeous---wearing it again over a nude lipstick.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I passed on NA because it's so pink, but that Beige Peau # 40 Glassy Stain is gorgeous---wearing it again over a nude lipstick.[/COLOR]:eyelove:


  Another pink lipstick of any kind is out for me lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 20, 2014)

patentg33k said:


> I'm fighting the backup urge really hard on this too. I keep thinking Tom Ford, Tom Ford, Tom Ford. LOL. I'm wearing the YSL today and its just so perfect. We'll never finish it though, right?


  I know




And a very strong pull it is!!!  I want a few TF items too and I keep reminding myself that I recently purchased several e/s palettes that I've not yet 
   worn.  The fact that our own little miss *Awickedshape* keeps linking to gorgeous photos of the Fétiche palette isn't helping one bit.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I know[/COLOR]:yaay:  [COLOR=0000FF]And a very [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]strong pull it is!!!  I want a few TF items too and I keep reminding myself that I recently purchased several e/s palettes that I've not yet[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   worn.  The fact that our [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]own little miss[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Awickedshape*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]keeps linking to gorgeous photos of the Fétiche palette isn't helping one bit.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                                                                                                          [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]                                                                                                 [/COLOR]:nono:


  Moi? Lol I'm tempted, too, but we did say that there would be other palettes and we'd probably never hit pan, anyway...right?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 20, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Lol I'm tempted, too, but we did say that there would be other palettes and we'd probably never hit pan, anyway...right?












Must resist!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :true: :true: :true:  [COLOR=0000FF]Must resist!!!![/COLOR]


   Yes, let's!


----------



## TinTin (Jul 20, 2014)

Just placed an order for the palette and Fuchia Fetiche!

  I'm interested in Rose Perfecto, but no one seems to have swatches yet. I might go back to my local counter to see if they have it to swatch. I'm still interested in NA, but I would want to swatch it first!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 20, 2014)

TinTin said:


> *Just placed an order for the palette and Fuchia Fetiche!*
> 
> I'm interested in Rose Perfecto, but no one seems to have swatches yet. I might go back to my local counter to see if they have it to swatch. I'm still interested in NA, but I would want to swatch it first!


  Excellent choices TinTin----I think you'll be very happy w/both!


----------



## Pamele (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm soo interested in that palette, better start savin'


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 21, 2014)

Finally used Fétiche. I like it a lot but not enough to BU


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 22, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Finally used Fétiche. I like it a lot but not enough to BU


   Even though I think the palette is backup worthy, there are so, so many wonderful products coming along for which to reserve room in our stashes.  Besides which, I have 
 _NEVER_ completely used up an eyeshadow palette.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Even though I think the palette is backup worthy, there are so, so many wonderful products coming along for which to reserve room in our stashes.  Besides which, I have[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  _NEVER_ completely used up an [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]eyeshadow palette.[/COLOR]


  Me either lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 22, 2014)

TinTin said:


> Just placed an order for the palette and Fuchia Fetiche!
> 
> *I'm interested in Rose Perfecto, *but no one seems to have swatches yet. I might go back to my local counter to see if they have it to swatch. I'm still interested in NA, but I would want to swatch it first!


 ​I had RP in my cart but removed it.  It's pretty but it just seemed quite dupable to me.

    http://www.perilouslypale.com/2014/07/yves-saint-laurent-cuirs-fetiches-fall-2014-pur-couture-mats-nude-acoustic-review.html


----------



## meleftie (Jul 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Even though I think the palette is backup worthy, there are so, so many wonderful products coming along for which to reserve room in our stashes.  Besides which, I have[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  _NEVER_ completely used up an [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]eyeshadow palette.[/COLOR]


  Great point, I learned this lesson awhile back with LE items and like you have never used up a palette!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 22, 2014)

meleftie said:


> Great point, I learned this lesson awhile back with LE items and like you have never used up a palette!






I think we would have to use it daily, for a very long time.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 23, 2014)

My moisturizer, an angled-tip sponge applicator and the black eyeshadow in the Fétiche palette only. (I'm not good with eyeliner/wings). It's my third straight day using it.


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 23, 2014)

This time next week I should have my Palette and 3 of the lipsticks... even though I have never used the formula of them before. I just can't resist the colours.


----------



## patentg33k (Jul 23, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> This time next week I should have my Palette and 3 of the lipsticks... even though I have never used the formula of them before. I just can't resist the colours.


  Is anyone finding the nude matte lipstick in stock yet? I only saw the two on the YSL site (neither is the nude)


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 23, 2014)

patentg33k said:


> Is anyone finding the nude matte lipstick in stock yet? I only saw the two on the YSL site (neither is the nude)


  They are in stock over here on the site that has the exclusive for the UK. The collection goes nationwide next week here.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2014)

awickedshape said:


>


  Well you certainly did a great job AWS!!!!  *I love it,* and apparently you're loving that black Fétiche eyeshadow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> This time next week I should have my Palette and 3 of the lipsticks... even though I have never used the formula of them before. I just can't resist the colours.






Great haul---ENJOY.  I think you'll be quite pleased w/ the lipstick formula.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2014)

patentg33k said:


> Is anyone finding the nude matte lipstick in stock yet? I only saw the two on the YSL site (neither is the nude)


  Sorry but I stopped looking for Nude Acoustic when I saw how pink it was.


----------



## Haven (Jul 23, 2014)

I would love to find nude acoustic.  I haven't seen it anywhere.


----------



## Haven (Jul 23, 2014)

meleftie said:


> Great point, I learned this lesson awhile back with LE items and like you have never used up a palette!


  I have never used up an entire palette before, but I have used up favorite colors in palettes.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Well you certainly did a great job AWS!!!!  *I love it,* and apparently you're loving that black Fétiche eyeshadow.[/COLOR]


  Hi, dear I'm certainly having fun playing lol  No regrets!  The only problem for *me* is that I wear only moisturizer most days so it doesn't wear very well over just that.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> The only problem for *me* is that I wear only moisturizer most days so it doesn't wear very well over just that.


 What about a primer for your lids?


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]What about a primer for your lids?[/COLOR]


  I usually have no problems using e/s without primer so I'll have to see what will work with this product eg primer, powder, not putting moisturizer by my eyes etc


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I usually have no problems using e/s without primer so I'll have to see what will work with this product eg primer, powder, *not putting moisturizer by my eyes *etc


   I'd start w/the last one---no moisturizer on the eyes.  Again, I love that eye-look on you!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 24, 2014)

Haven said:


> I would love to find nude acoustic.  I haven't seen it anywhere.


  Well let me know...because I have been looking for it too


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I'd start w/the last one---no moisturizer on the eyes.  Again, I love that eye-look on you!!!![/COLOR]


   Thank you! I'll try that next time; I'm just used to my e/s lasting longer. I still want no.9 so I'll be making it work lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 25, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I'll try that next time; I'm just used to my e/s lasting longer. I still want no.9 so I'll be making it work lol


    Do you always put moisturizer on your eyes before your eyeshadow?  I'm just curious because I use 
   primer to ward off excess moisture, and I don't moisturize my lids before makeup---my face yes but 
   I avoid my eyes.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Do you always put moisturizer on your eyes before your eyeshadow?  I'm just curious because I use [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   primer to ward off excess moisture, and I don't moisturize my lids before makeup---my face yes but [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I avoid my eyes.[/COLOR]


  Because of my being in the sun so much I have a habit of applying spf moisturizer every day at work.  What's not habitual is the makeup, so it's not so much that I'm applying the moisturizer *purposefully* before using e/s as much as it is my habit of applying moisturizer overtakes everything else.  I go around the eyes and just under the browbone and it's usually ok.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 25, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I go around the eyes and just under the browbone and it's usually ok.


   Ok---that makes sense.


----------



## katred (Jul 26, 2014)

I was at my counter last night (somehow a lipstick followed me home, too) and they had just received the fall testers. I have to say that the palette made my heart skip a beat. I liked it in photos but I still didn't expect it to be quite so lovely. Also the petrol blue liner will be amazing with it.   I'm even more excited for the collection to come out.   Also, if you're a fan of bolder lip colours, you must stop what you are doing band buy Rouge Pur Couture l/s 57 Pink Rhapsody. It's a cool pink red with delicate fuchsia pink shimmer throughout. It looks like a sheen over the base colour, not a frost. Unbelievably beautiful and unique. (This coming from someone who has no business buying a bold lip colour ever again.)


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 26, 2014)

katred said:


> Also, if you're a fan of bolder lip colours, you must stop what you are doing band buy *Rouge Pur Couture l/s 57 Pink Rhapsody. It's a cool pink red with delicate fuchsia pink shimmer* throughout. It looks like a sheen over the base colour, not a frost. Unbelievably beautiful and unique. (This coming from someone who has no business buying a bold lip colour ever again.)


 
  My nordies counter finally had the fall display out.  They didn't have the nude lipstick though.  For some reason they had old liners in the display even though I've seen the new ones before they had a display.  I don't know what that was about but I tried the 2 lipsticks again and I just may get the fuchsia color.  I would like to know how different it is from the Riri Fuchsia lipstick color - I think it was Pleasurebomb.  I have that one already don't know if I need any more fuchsias.  I did see a new YSL display pairing lipsticks with glossy stains.  They were all new except #9 lipstick according to the SA.  I liked many of the lipsticks and Glossy stains.  I decided to wait to get any since I knew I recently bought a few Glossy stains and one of them was #40something.  All the Glossy stains were in the 40s range.  I think it went from 42 -45 or something.  I will make note of the numbers I have before heading to the counter again.

  Kate - Thanks for the heads up.  I will check out 57 Pink Rhapsody next time I hit the counter.  Should be soon.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 26, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> My nordies counter finally had the fall display out.  They didn't have the nude lipstick though.  For some reason they had old liners in the display even though I've seen the new ones before they had a display.  I don't know what that was about but I tried the 2 lipsticks again and I just may get the fuchsia color.  I would like to know how different it is from the Riri Fuchsia lipstick color - I think it was Pleasurebomb.  I have that one already don't know if I need any more fuchsias.  I did see a new YSL display pairing lipsticks with glossy stains.  They were all new except #9 lipstick according to the SA.  I liked many of the lipsticks and Glossy stains.  I decided to wait to get any since I knew I recently bought a few Glossy stains and one of them was #40something.  All the Glossy stains were in the 40s range.  I think it went from 42 -45 or something.  I will make note of the numbers I have before heading to the counter again.  Kate - Thanks for the heads up.  I will check out 57 Pink Rhapsody next time I hit the counter.  Should be soon.


 I compared pleasurebomb and fuchsia fetiche earlier in the thread. The image should be in the gallery and I think I wrote about in a post as well. Hope that helps!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 26, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I compared pleasurebomb and fuchsia fetiche earlier in the thread. The image should be in the gallery and I think I wrote about in a post as well. Hope that helps!


   I remember that HCB---they are very close but that didn't stop me from getting Fuchsia Fétiche which is to die for---IMHO


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 26, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I compared pleasurebomb and fuchsia fetiche earlier in the thread. The image should be in the gallery and I think I wrote about in a post as well. Hope that helps!


  I probably saw it and forgot about it.  Thanks for the reminder.  I'll check it out.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I purchased the Rouge Pur Couture Vernis a Levres* Beige Peau 40* glossy stain---my first ever and I'm in love.
> I don't generally back anything up but I got a backup of this.  It looks amazing over my nude lipsticks.  I thought
> Nude Acoustic 210 would be perfect to go with this but it's way too pink.  I wear BP 40 over Chanel Précieuse 114,
> MAC Siss, Fresh Brew, Velvet Teddy, Pillow Talk etc.


 
@Medgal07 I saw somewhere (maybe theme makeup thread) that you wore Beige Peau 40 glossy stain over Mac Riri Nude.  Well, I completely forgot that owned this lipstick and I just tried it with the Glossy Stain.  Genius!  It looks fab.  It makes Riri Nude much more wearable for me.  Thanks a bunch.  I still want to try it with Pillow Talk.  I think I may have Velvet Teddy as well but I'm not positive. (Its so crazy that I'm not sure I have this but I do think it is one of the perm ones I bought this spring).


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 26, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> @Medgal07 I saw somewhere (maybe theme makeup thread) that you wore Beige Peau 40 glossy stain over Mac Riri Nude.  Well, I completely forgot that owned this lipstick and I just tried it with the Glossy Stain.  Genius!  It looks fab.  It makes Riri Nude much more wearable for me.  Thanks a bunch.  I still want to try it with Pillow Talk.  I think I may have Velvet Teddy as well but I'm not positive. (Its so crazy that I'm not sure I have this but I do think it is one of the perm ones I bought this spring).






Yay!  I'm so, so glad you tried it.  I'm wearing it today.  I wasn't kidding when I said it worked so well that I got a backup of Beige Peau 40!  LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## katred (Jul 29, 2014)

T's (not particularly positive) review of the palette is up:  http://www.temptalia.com/ysl-fetiche-couture-eye-palette-review-photos-swatches#more-170609


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 29, 2014)

Who the heck is giving her shade descriptions? That blue is kind of not a teal to me. I swatched it yesterday - super buttery colours with incredible payoff. I think she got a dud.


----------



## sarabeautime (Jul 29, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Who the heck is giving her shade descriptions? That blue is kind of not a teal to me. I swatched it yesterday - super buttery colours with incredible payoff. I think she got a dud.


  I was also surprised, all of the shades of mine are very pigmented.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 29, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> I was also surprised, all of the shades of mine are very pigmented.







Mine as well!!!!


----------



## meleftie (Jul 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'll reserve what I really think.  Suffice it to say, my experience mirrored your [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]experience and I ended up with an[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  amazing smokey eye look.[/COLOR]    :shock:   [COLOR=0000FF]Mine as well!!!![/COLOR]


  I have to concur with all of you, mine is amazing and my grade is an A+ for what it's worth .. lol.


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'll reserve what I really think.  Suffice it to say, my experience mirrored your experience and I ended up with an
> amazing smokey eye look.
> 
> 
> ...


  I was reserving what I thought too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 29, 2014)

meleftie said:


> I have to concur with all of you, mine is amazing and my grade is an A+ for what it's worth .. lol.


 Did you read her viewer's comments?  They pretty much debunk her findings and are by-and-large happy w/the palette!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 29, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> I was reserving what I thought too.


----------



## katred (Jul 29, 2014)

I was surprised because her experience seemed so different than anything is heard. Thanks for reassuring me ladies. I really so want this one when it comes out. It's funny, because the colour combination isn't one I would have thought of for myself, but I'm really drawn to it.   The fuchsia lipstick has always been a no-brainier for me.


----------



## Haven (Jul 29, 2014)

katred said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/ysl-fetiche-couture-eye-palette-review-photos-swatches#more-170609


----------



## meleftie (Jul 30, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> I was reserving what I thought too.


  :bigstar:


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 30, 2014)

I got some spoils today!

  Palette, 2 lipsticks - 207 Rose Perfecto and 208 Fuchsia Fetish. Also a kissy blusher thing in 11 Prune Impertinente. Can't wait to play around with all these!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> I got some spoils today!
> 
> Palette, 2 lipsticks - 207 Rose Perfecto and 208 Fuchsia Fetish. Also a kissy blusher thing in 11 Prune Impertinente. Can't wait to play around with all these!!






Great haul!!!  Did you get palette Fétiche?  Rose Perfecto is so pretty, Fuchsia Fétiche is insanely gorgeous & the Baby Doll Kiss & Blush # 11 is one of my 
                          favs!  Enjoy your goodies.  Can't wait to hear what you think of everything!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 30, 2014)

I really want to swatch rose perfecto. I was in Nordstroms today and saw the display, but the salesperson was right there looking for a victim. I was not in the mood to have someone stand over me. Another day, I guess.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I really want to swatch rose perfecto. I was in Nordstroms today and saw the display,* but the salesperson was right there looking for a victim*. I was not in the mood to have someone stand over me. Another day, I guess.






 Well you'll just have to stalk the display & strike when the SP is busy/not watching!   BTW, love your new avi!!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol:  [COLOR=0000FF] Well you'll just have to stalk the display & strike when the SP is busy/not watching!   BTW, love your new avi!!!![/COLOR]


  Thanks, Medgal.  Most days there isn't a soul to be found near that counter. I guess they're trying to be on point during the sale.


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Great haul!!!  Did you get palette Fétiche?  Rose Perfecto is so pretty, Fuchsia Fétiche is insanely gorgeous & the Baby Doll Kiss & Blush # 11 is one of my
> favs!  Enjoy your goodies.  Can't wait to hear what you think of everything!!!


  Yeah I got the Fetiche palette  I was with my mum and I was all "HEY HAVE YOU GOT THE FETISH STUFF IN?" Her face was like O_O hahah. She got it for herself too!!


----------



## geeko (Jul 31, 2014)

I cannot get enough of the #208 fuschia fetiche Lipstick... it is the perfect red for me .. .I love that its matte but it's non drying on my lips









  i also got myself the Babydoll  blue liquid liner Patina blue 18...really lovely shade of blue liner...... Am loving it. It's worth the money I spent


----------



## MACina (Jul 31, 2014)

geeko said:


> I cannot get enough of the #208 fuschia fetiche Lipstick... it is the perfect red for me .. .I love that its matte but it's non drying on my lips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Stunning, geeko


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 31, 2014)

geeko said:


> I cannot get enough of the #208 fuschia fetiche Lipstick... it is the perfect red for me .. .I love that its matte but it's non drying on my lips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's my new fav lippie Geeko, and it looks just AMAZING on you!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 31, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I really want to swatch rose perfecto.* I was in Nordstroms today and saw the display, but the salesperson was right there looking for a victim*. I was not in the mood to have someone stand over me. Another day, I guess.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 31, 2014)

geeko said:


> I cannot get enough of the #208 fuschia fetiche Lipstick... it is the perfect red for me .. .I love that its matte but it's non drying on my lips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  OMG - You are the cutest doll!!! Its so beautiful on you!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 31, 2014)

Well, I won't reserve comment - that was a really dumb review of a lovely palette...nuff said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  And, I really hate that its referred to as  "FALL"  shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...NO such thing in MU really! You wear whats beautiful & what compliments you...period. There are no season/time constraints


----------



## MACina (Jul 31, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Well, I won't reserve comment - that was a really dumb review of a lovely palette...nuff said
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*THIS!!!!!!!!!! THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 31, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Well, I won't reserve comment - that was a really dumb review of a lovely palette...nuff said
> 
> 
> 
> ...






​I hate those out-dated convoluted rules.  Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 31, 2014)

MACina said:


> *THIS!!!!!!!!!! THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


  Indeed MACina!!!!!


----------



## geeko (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks ladies for the kind comments  And YESSS I SO AGREE there is NO SUCH THING as what colours to wear for what season. Just wear WHATEVER colours u think u look nice in be it in spring, summer, autumn or winter.... Wonder why there are people who only will wear bronzer in the summer...becoz they think bronzer is only for summer? i dunno, but i definitely do not choose my make up according to the season. I just wear whatever that i like.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> ​I hate those out-dated convoluted rules.  Couldn't agree more!














  I never follow rules  In the Fall/Winter seasons I've worn white skinny jeans with beautiful orange red suede pumps & a black t-shirt


----------



## geeko (Aug 1, 2014)

We dun have four seasons in my country... it's either Rainy day or Sunny day hahaha...


----------



## MACina (Aug 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> My sweet friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Your outfit sounds awesome


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> My sweet friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...






  That sound like an awesome little outfit!!!  I'm going to party after Labor Day and I'll be rocking a white outfit!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2014)

geeko said:


> We dun have four seasons in my country... it's either Rainy day or Sunny day hahaha...


    ​ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


That's funny Geeko!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 1, 2014)

geeko said:


> We dun have four seasons in my country... it's either Rainy day or Sunny day hahaha...


  Same here


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 1, 2014)

Soo I have a date tonight so I'm rocking the Fetiche palette  http://imgur.com/a/QGRPA Also Rose Perfecto!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Soo I have a date tonight so I'm rocking the Fetiche palette  http://imgur.com/a/QGRPA Also Rose Perfecto!


    VERY PRETTY!!!!!!  Love the way you're wearing the Fétiche palette and Rose Perfecto is beautiful on you!!!
    Have fun on your date!!!!!


----------



## katred (Aug 1, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Soo I have a date tonight so I'm rocking the Fetiche palette  http://imgur.com/a/QGRPA Also Rose Perfecto!


  You're date is lucky! Looks terrific on you and gives me further inspiration to grab this when it comes out.


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 2, 2014)

Who else wants this palette because they have a leather fetish?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 2, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> Who else wants this palette because they have a leather fetish?






  You're a tad late to the party MG!  Now it's, 'who purchased this palette because they have a leather  
                         fetish/Fétiche?'


----------



## katred (Aug 2, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> Who else wants this palette because they have a leather fetish?


  Is it a bad sign that I've been sniffing my Givenchy lipstick tube a lot?


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## martiangurll (Aug 2, 2014)

Is the palette already sold out?  Damn.:-$


----------



## katred (Aug 2, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> Is the palette already sold out? Damn.:-$


  Yikes, I hope not! I'd be surprised if it were gone completely, since YSL are usually very good at making certain their products get plenty of time on shelf. It hasn't even launched up here yet, so I can't imagine that they wouldn't have more stock somewhere.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 2, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> Is the palette already sold out? Damn.:-$


 I think Nordstrom & Bloomies still have it.  It's divine!  Don't miss out on this one MG.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 3, 2014)

That's right; Nordstrom has had it up for a long time and Bloomingdales also has it.


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> VERY PRETTY!!!!!!  Love the way you're wearing the Fétiche palette and Rose Perfecto is beautiful on you!!!
> Have fun on your date!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks you two! We had a great time )

@katred This is like the only fancier look I can do on my eyes because they're so deepset and slightly hooded and small.. the 3 evils of eyeshape.

  I adore the light gold shade for the inner corner. I'm getting a lot of use from this palette already - worn it 3 days in a row now!


----------



## geeko (Aug 3, 2014)

I bought the eye palette as well but haven gt bout to using it becoz it looks too pretty brand new :×


----------



## meleftie (Aug 4, 2014)

geeko said:


> I bought the eye palette as well but haven gt bout to using it becoz it looks too pretty brand new :×


 I have a bad habit of doing that also, the prettier it is in the package, the less likely I am to use. hboy:


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 4, 2014)

meleftie said:


> geeko said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the eye palette as well but haven gt bout to using it becoz it looks too pretty brand new :×
> ...


 Me 3


----------



## katred (Aug 12, 2014)

Here's a look at the rough-textured nail polishes that are (a forgotten?) part of this collection: 

  http://silverkis.com/ysl-la-laque-couture-fall-2014-fetiches/


----------



## kennybear (Aug 20, 2014)

Hmm, I can't decide if I want the eye palette or not. It's so dark (not my usual), but looks so sexy


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> Me 3


  @Geeko, @meleftie & @ Martiangurl---it's had the opposite affect on me---I can't stop wearing it, and using it so often,  I've considered a BU


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2014)

katred said:


> Here's a look at the rough-textured nail polishes that are (a forgotten?) part of this collection:
> 
> http://silverkis.com/ysl-la-laque-couture-fall-2014-fetiches/


  I got them both and wore Taupe Graine 53 once.  Thanks for reminding me----I'll have to wear Bleu Galuchat (Deep Teal) 52 some time soon.


----------



## Pamele (Aug 22, 2014)

I really wanted to get something from this col. ('cause I share a leather love with YSL,
  cannot count all the leather jackets I own, it's my obsession )
  and got stuck on gettin that palette, but now when the swatches are up,
  I feel this is so dupeable & useless to have, I might skip it all together


----------



## ashievic (Aug 22, 2014)

Actually it is not so dupable. The depth of under lying hues in these shades, is not easily found. If you were just going to look for a brown, steel blue, black, etc. yes. But again, once you have actually used the product you will find the hidden treasures not seen with the swatches.


----------



## sungelly87 (Aug 22, 2014)

Is the nude lipstick for sale anywhere or is it sold out already??


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 22, 2014)

sungelly87 said:


> Is the nude lipstick for sale anywhere or is it sold out already??


  I haven't seen it anywhere.  I think it didn't come to the U.S.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 22, 2014)

I only purchased the lip glosses. Love the nude one. The lipsticks I saw with this collection were fushia and matte finish.


----------



## charlotteee92 (Aug 23, 2014)

I absolutely love the eyeshadow palette, but I don't think I'm  not going to buy it because I think the eyeshadows will be dupable. I probably already have something like every color in my collection


----------



## ashievic (Aug 23, 2014)

I thought that too, until I had the palette in my hands. The undertones, are not dupable in these shadows. I have over 100 eyeshadows, and not one comes close to understated but lovely undertones in these. If they were mono without the undertones, yes very dupable. It is when you swatch, go outside of the store and see them. You will see how lovely they are.


----------



## Pamele (Aug 23, 2014)

ashievic said:


> Actually it is not so dupable. The depth of under lying hues in these shades, is not easily found. If you were just going to look for a brown, steel blue, black, etc. yes. But again, once you have actually used the product you will find the hidden treasures not seen with the swatches.


  We still don't have it here (in poland), because it's always coming late,
  but You're right, it'll probably look way better in counter,
  I'll have to wait and see, and then probably buy it, 'cause I don't have 
  enough of self will


----------



## ashievic (Aug 23, 2014)

When I saw it online, I was less then impressed. But I ordered it anyway. When I opened it, it was awesome!!!! Each color has sparkles and tints of so many subtle colors it is really cool. When I looked at it at Neiman's it was OK. Again, swatch well, better yet, provided you can sweet talk an SA, leaving your purse works, ask to take the sample out to natural light. That is when this comes alive. Again, it is not matte, dull, or mono tone. The steel blue color is very different. The black, again many other color dimensions in it. Did you get the orange mascara from Chanel in your country from the recent summer collection? It wasn't sold here in the States. I bought it from Selfridges. It is awesome too! Not a blow your socks off orange, more of a burnt orange with some shimmer tossed in. I sometimes wear it as a top coat with this palette if I am going for a more brown copper effect. You would really love this.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 23, 2014)

ashievic said:


> When I saw it online, I was less then impressed. But I ordered it anyway. When I opened it, it was awesome!!!! Each color has sparkles and tints of so many subtle colors it is really cool. When I looked at it at Neiman's it was OK. Again, swatch well, better yet, provided you can sweet talk an SA, leaving your purse works, ask to take the sample out to natural light. That is when this comes alive. Again, it is not matte, dull, or mono tone. The steel blue color is very different. The black, again many other color dimensions in it. Did you get the orange mascara from Chanel in your country from the recent summer collection? It wasn't sold here in the States. I bought it from Selfridges. It is awesome too! Not a blow your socks off orange, more of a burnt orange with some shimmer tossed in. I sometimes wear it as a top coat with this palette if I am going for a more brown copper effect. You would really love this.


 
  You got the orange mascara!  I'd love to see it.  It sounds gorgeous!


----------



## mac_aiken (Aug 24, 2014)

Love the palette in this collection. It is out of my comfort zone but I had to have it. It is the only non MUFE shadows I have purchased in awhile.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 24, 2014)

It is super fun, again, I thought it would be neon orange. No idea what I would ever wear it, but I had to have it. Then it arrived. It is a very pretty burnt orange with just a hint of sparkle. I can never have too many sparkles!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 24, 2014)

This looks exciting.


----------



## sungelly87 (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm obsessed with trying to find the nude lipstick 210. I managed to find it at the bay but they don't ship to the US...not fair.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 29, 2014)

Have you tried local stores, such as Neiman's, Bergdorf Goodman, Saks? Sometimes if you call an actual store you will find one. I purchased an heir and a spare of 210. Love it!!! Best nude I have seen!!!!


----------



## sungelly87 (Aug 29, 2014)

ashievic said:


> Have you tried local stores, such as Neiman's, Bergdorf Goodman, Saks? Sometimes if you call an actual store you will find one. I purchased an heir and a spare of 210. Love it!!! Best nude I have seen!!!!


   Are you in the US? Which store did you call? All the stores I've been to don't carry the color.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 29, 2014)

I live in Chicago. Please consider calling Karen Meadows at 224-688-4744, if any NM store in the US has it she can find it. For Bergdorf Goodman call Vanessa 212-872-8809, again, if it is there, she will find it. Hope this helps. Leave a message and they will call you back if they don't answer. Tell them Ashlee referred you, that might help. Yes, they know me well.....


----------



## MACina (Aug 30, 2014)

Finally.....I found the Fall Collection and got the Leather Fetiche Palette and Nude Acoustic.Might go back for more lipsticks.
  And I did also buy the Soufflé d' Eclat Powder! I was really surprised to find here....but what a pleasant surprise!

  I am so in love with everything.Nude Acoustic is such a stunning nude and the Leather Fetiche Palette is to die for.As others have said before
  the eyeshadows are kinda unique and soooooo beautiful.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 31, 2014)

I have the loose powder too and love it!!!! We never got the nude lipsticks here. Just the fuchsia and red one. I also found out they are no longer making BR10 or at least it is not being sold in the States in their foundation. Not sure what YSL thought those of us who are BR10 would just get a new skin tone???? I am glad you have been able to see what I said about the hidden gems in the eyeshadows. Where you able to get the liquid liner for these shadows???? Enjoy your goodies!!!!!


----------



## MACina (Aug 31, 2014)

ashievic said:


> *I have the loose powder too and love it!!!! *We never got the nude lipsticks here. Just the fuchsia and red one. I also found out they are no longer making BR10 or at least it is not being sold in the States in their foundation. Not sure what YSL thought those of us who are BR10 would just get a new skin tone???? I am glad you have been able to see what I said about the hidden gems in the eyeshadows. Where you able to get the liquid liner for these shadows???? Enjoy your goodies!!!!!


 
  It is really amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I am so glad that I could get my hands on it!

  And, yes, the eyeshadows are indeed hidden gems! I think I couldn' t even describe what makes them so special. You really have to see them in person.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 31, 2014)

I so agree with you!!!! When I would read the posts that reflected that the swatches being shown were all that great, it was sooooo not true. I love this palette. It can be used so many different ways for a totally different look each time!!!!


----------



## camilaqc (Sep 3, 2014)

I never had YSL eyeshadows, how does it work? good pigmentation?


----------



## ashievic (Sep 5, 2014)

YSL reformulated their eyeshadows and I have found it incredible!!!! Great pigmentation, minimal fall out from the more glitter shadows, blends easy. Especially with Leather Fetish, the swatches online sadly do not show the depth and just how cool it really is. I have the quad artsy, only because I wanted the acid green shadow. It was before Armani came out with #17 in ETK single. I also had midnight garden it is the world of difference from these new 5 colors pan. I gave midnight garden away to a friend. It was sucky to apply, a bitch to blend. YSL seems to have their act together, and I love it!!!! The loose powder they came out with is also super nice. Hope this helps.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

Do you ladies know where I can find this palette?  I've checked Nordstrom but I don't see it offered.

  Thank you


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2014)

Try Neiman Marcus, Bergdorf Goodman, YSL.com

  YSL.com still had it listed this morning.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2014)

Saks, too


----------



## TinTin (Sep 9, 2014)

I finally picked up 207 Rose Perfect and 40 Beige Peau (thanks Medgal for gushing about it!)

  Love them both!

  I'm thinking about picking up the loose powder as well... Suggestions for whether I should get # 2 or #3? I'm NC25 leaning towards NC30 at the moment with a tan.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 11, 2014)

MACina said:


> Finally.....I found the Fall Collection and got the Leather Fetiche Palette and Nude Acoustic.Might go back for more lipsticks.
> And I did also buy the Soufflé d' Eclat Powder! I was really surprised to find here....but what a pleasant surprise!
> 
> I am so in love with everything.Nude Acoustic is such a stunning nude and the Leather Fetiche Palette is to die for.As others have said before
> the eyeshadows are kinda unique and soooooo beautiful.


    Beautiful MACina----ENJOY!!!!!   I think you'll love them all!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 11, 2014)

TinTin said:


> *I finally picked up 207 Rose Perfect and 40 Beige Peau* *(thanks Medgal for gushing about it!)*
> 
> Love them both!
> 
> I'm thinking about picking up the loose powder as well... Suggestions for whether I should get # 2 or #3? I'm NC25 leaning towards NC30 at the moment with a tan.






 I'm glad I enabled you in the right direction, and glad you love them!!!!


----------



## MACina (Sep 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Beautiful MACina----ENJOY!!!!!   I think you'll love them all!!!


  Thank you so much, Medgal


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2014)

MACina, did you try the nail lacquers that came out in the Fétiche collection?  I got both and just tried one yesterday after having it for months now.  
I tried *Bleu Galuchat* *52 *(Deep Teal) and I love it.  It's more forrest green than teal, it's opaque in one coat, it dries matte and very fast and it's textured.
I find it unique for those reasons.


----------



## TinTin (Sep 15, 2014)

Quote:


sungelly87 said:


> I'm obsessed with trying to find the nude lipstick 210. I managed to find it at the bay but they don't ship to the US...not fair.


  I was able to get a quote for this on WeBuyItForYou....

  89 CAD = ~80 USD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now I understand how AU/NZ feels.

  I'm trying to decide whether to bite on this offer... I'm moving next month (lease is up on Oct. 15) and I'm not sure if the package will make it in time.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 17, 2014)

did anyone get nude lip stain from this collection? I am trying to figure out the name of it ? and is it still available anywhere? is it le? 

  i have never tried ysl lip stains


----------



## TinTin (Sep 17, 2014)

Monsy said:


> did anyone get nude lip stain from this collection? I am trying to figure out the name of it ? and is it still available anywhere? is it le?   i have never tried ysl lip stains


  Are you talking about the glossy stain?  It's #40 Beige Peau. I think it is LE.   Medgal has it and I bought it on her suggestion!   It looks like Neiman Marcus still has it in stock, although it doesn't list the shade name.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 17, 2014)

Beige Peau looks lovely and our [@]Medgal07[/@] rates it highly


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 17, 2014)

Monsy said:


> did anyone get nude lip stain from this collection? I am trying to figure out the name of it ? and is it still available anywhere? is it le?
> 
> i have never tried ysl lip stains
> 
> ...






Did you get one AWS??   I think I've practically used all of my first one.  I hope they make it permanent.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :agree: [COLOR=0000FF] .....and stand behind  @ TinTin & @ Awickedshape.  Beige Peau was my first _EVER_ YSL glossy stain and I love it----so much so that I got a back up and I'm not a believer in back-ups.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I hope you love it as much as I do TinTin.  It brings a matte nude lipstick to life like no other!!![/COLOR]     :haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]Did you get one AWS??   I think I've practically used all of my first one.  I hope they make it permanent.[/COLOR]


  No, but I was tempted, based on no small part to your love of it :-D


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 17, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> No, but I was tempted, based on no small part to your love of it :-D






  It would look good on you!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol: [COLOR=0000FF]  It would look good on you!!!![/COLOR]


  Uh oh lol


----------



## Monsy (Sep 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> .....and stand behind  @ TinTin & @ Awickedshape.  Beige Peau was my first _EVER_ YSL glossy stain and I love it----so much so that I got a back up and I'm not a believer in back-ups.


  OK so i guess I need it

  i loved it here http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2014/08/26/yves-saint-laurent-beaute-glossy-stain-40-beige-peau-gloss-volupte-210-beige-nu/


----------



## ashievic (Sep 18, 2014)

I too purchased a backup for this one!!! It is perfect, for whatever look you are going for. I rarely ever purchase a spare. You will love this!!!


----------



## Monsy (Sep 18, 2014)

thank you!

  I like nude lips, but more on a sheer side plus I have dry lips so I need something that's glossy and moisturizing. I have never tried YSL stains


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2014)

ashievic said:


> I too purchased a backup for this one!!! It is perfect, for whatever look you are going for. I rarely ever purchase a spare. You will love this!!!






EXACTLY Ashievic.  My philosophy is that one of an item is enough and something else new & 
   amazing always comes along, but that viewpoint changed with Beige Peau.


----------



## CrysnMakeup (Sep 23, 2014)

I think I'm ready for a luxury splurge and thought I had my heart set on Tom Ford until I saw the posts here. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 23, 2014)

CrysnMakeup said:


> I think I'm ready for a luxury splurge and thought I had my heart set on Tom Ford until I saw the posts here. Decisions, decisions!






Hi CrysnMakeup--when in doubt, try both out!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh my.  I'm so ashamed to say I wore this palette and the wine colored gloss for the first time today.  I wore it over Mac Eclair paint pot.  Just bronze color on lid, dark brown in outer v, a mac transition shade - I think it was Soft Brown and the lighter color to highlight. I loved the look!  I think the highlight shade may have been a bit more sparkly that I needed but I still liked it.  I love the gloss but was thinking maybe a lipstick would have been better.  I wanted the exact same shade in a lipstick and just grabbed Mac Gospel.  I meant to switch when I got to work but I never got around to it.  Any ideas of a lipstick the same shade as the brick gloss Volupte from the fall line?


----------



## ashievic (Oct 29, 2014)

Try Chanel, in their perm line. I am too tired to look, but I have some great brick reds in MAC and Chanel. I will swatch and see which one is the best match for you tomorrow. Since I have the gloss I will post pics so you can see which one would best for you. I still love this palette. I was going to take the plunge and buy Tuxedo. But after I got the Chanel Holiday eyeshadow, it is various shades of gray, not the purple you or at least me thought it would be, I can safely pass on Tuxedo for now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh my.  I'm so ashamed to say I wore this palette and the wine colored gloss for the first time today.  I wore it over Mac Eclair paint pot.  Just bronze color on lid, dark brown in outer v, a mac transition shade - I think it was Soft Brown and the lighter color to highlight. I loved the look!  I think the highlight shade may have been a bit more sparkly that I needed but I still liked it.  I love the gloss but was thinking maybe a lipstick would have been better.  I wanted the exact same shade in a lipstick and just grabbed Mac Gospel.  I meant to switch when I got to work but I never got around to it.  Any ideas of a lipstick the same shade as the brick gloss Volupte from the fall line?






You _should_ be ashamed ICL.  I love this palette and the looks that it creates.  SO AMAZING.  I recall that the model in the promo pics was wearing Rouge Pur Couture *Fuchsia Fetiche *(hot Pink) *208, *which I thought was a strange pairing but it looked really good.   When I wear this palette I use the black on my lids, the brown in the crease & on the lower lash line, the Copper to transition, the blue in the outer vee and the warm gold to highlight the brow & inner corners.  I LOVE this look and actually had to ban myself from wearing this palette because I have way too many to justify wearing the same one every day.  I wear a nude lip with this look and top a nude lippie w/YSL Glossy Stain Beige Peau # 40---which I now can't live without.


----------



## ashievic (Oct 29, 2014)

Here is a quick rundown of what i found, will swatch tomorrow. 

  Kevyn Aucoin: Bloodroses

  Chanel: Rouge Allure Velvet #39 La Somptiueuse, #327 La Desiree, Rouge Coco Shine #94 Confident (it is not brick red, but might work)

  MAC: Just a Bite and Studded Kiss

  Some of these might be LE, but there is always ebay, ugh.....out of all them Bloodroses might be perfect. Hope this helps


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2014)

ashievic said:


> Here is a quick rundown of what i found, will swatch tomorrow.
> 
> Kevyn Aucoin: Bloodroses
> 
> ...


 So sweet of you to do that for ICL.  Dollars to donuts she has something already in her stash.  She has the most amazing makeup!!!


----------



## ashievic (Oct 29, 2014)

I also used the new Chanel Cocorange eyeliner then went over it with the copper/brown shadow on my lower lash line. It was really cool. Love this quad !!!!!!! Then used the Tom Ford Mocha Rush for mascara and touched the tips with the burnt orange mascara from Chanel (only sold in Europe, but you can get it from Selfridges).


----------



## ashievic (Oct 29, 2014)

thanks, we must all stick together in our OCD and obsession of makeup!!!! Is there a 12 step program....if there is, don't tell me dad !!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2014)

ashievic said:


> thanks, we must all stick together in our OCD and obsession of makeup!!!! Is there a 12 step program....if there is, don't tell me dad !!!!!







 Oh I'm having way too much fun!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2014)

ashievic said:


> I also used the new Chanel Cocorange eyeliner then went over it with the copper/brown shadow on my lower lash line. It was really cool. Love this quad !!!!!!! Then used the Tom Ford Mocha Rush for mascara and touched the tips with the burnt orange mascara from Chanel (only sold in Europe, but you can get it from Selfridges).


  That sounds really nice!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 30, 2014)

ashievic said:


> I also used the new Chanel Cocorange eyeliner then went over it with the copper/brown shadow on my lower lash line. It was really cool. Love this quad !!!!!!! Then used the Tom Ford Mocha Rush for mascara and touched the tips with the burnt orange mascara from Chanel (only sold in Europe, but you can get it from Selfridges).


 





  Ooh this sounds Amazing!  I've been wanting an excuse to get the Cocorange liner.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ooh this sounds great.  I'm loving darker shades on the lids lately.  I will try for sure!
> 
> Oh wow this is a great help!  I have Just a Bite and maybe have Studded Kiss.  I figured I did have something as I've started buying and using reds in the last few years now.
> 
> ...


 You're too funny ICL---I'd love to shop your stash!  You have some AMAZING makeup!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 1, 2014)

I found my Mac Just a Bite and Studded Kiss (I so don't remember buying this) and neither were quite right.  In other news, during the search of my stash, I rediscovered Mac Apres Chic lipstick.  I must work this one back into rotation.  So pretty.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I found my Mac Just a Bite and Studded Kiss (I so don't remember buying this) and neither were quite right.  In other news, during the search of my stash, I rediscovered Mac Apres Chic lipstick.  I must work this one back into rotation.  So pretty.


 Oh I love both Just a Bite & Studded Kiss.  I agree---Apres Chic is very pretty.  You need to maintain an inventory document because like me, you buy a lot (I think you've out paced me to be honest) of makeup and it's easy to lose track of what you have.  When I place an order I immediately enter the items on my online document in light blue text.  When the item arrives, I label it and put it in its   proper place.  I then change the light blue text to black, indicating I have received that item.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I love both Just a Bite & Studded Kiss.  I agree---Apres Chic is very pretty.  You need to maintain an inventory document because like me, you buy a lot (I think you've out paced me to be honest) of makeup and it's easy to lose track of what you have.  When I place an order I immediately enter the items on my online document in light blue text.  When the item arrives, I label it and put it in its   proper place.  I then change the light blue text to black, indicating I have received that item.


  Medgal -  I love your organization tips!  It is definitely a skill, one I'm working on.  I'll get there.  Thanks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Medgal -  I love your organization tips!  It is definitely a skill, one I'm working on.  I'll get there.  Thanks!


----------

